# Suggestions on this 1930's Garton



## Phattiremike (Aug 9, 2019)

I bartered some goods for this restored Garton pedal car my wife allowed in the dining room.  Suggestions for the front end/grill area needed, more pins or paint the grill? It looks like it's missing something...

-Mike


----------



## fattyre (Aug 9, 2019)

Lol.  Seriously though-  maybe match the wheels and paint the grill white?  Not much shiny stuff so silver or chrome would be out imho.

That car is super cool!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 9, 2019)

I think a chrome grill with red accents would look rowdy and chrome would match hubcaps. If not, FLAMES!


----------



## Casper (Aug 9, 2019)

Great Looking car !!


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 2, 2019)

Doesn't look finished.  Needs something on the front.  Google doesn't show another with that front end.


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 3, 2019)

@mickeyc I totally agree, I've be looking at pedal car books and can't find the front end of this one.  I think it's an early 40's not 30's as I posted.  Those that I find that are similar are painted either white or silver, no plating.  Thanks for checking google...


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 3, 2019)

Maybe just red pins on the bars.....?


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 6, 2019)

Match the grill area only to the wheels and give it a light but small fancy pin stripe on the hood top (radiator) area. Give it that slight custom hot rod look from the 50’s


----------

